# My STOOLS SEEM DARKER THAN USUAL



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Not to be gross or anything, but the last few times Ive gone to the bathroom, my stools seem darker than usual...Could it be that the ONLY thing I ever drink is Snapple Iced Tea? It's the only thing I can get down because I get bad nausea. The consistency is pretty normal, but like I said the color seems darker than usual..NOT black, just really dark brown...Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

There could be a few reasons...are you taking iron supplements by chance? Mine turn unusually dark when taking iron or a multi vitamin with high iron content. Also, not to scare you, that could mean that there is blood in the stool. I would call the doctor and see if he feels concern about it. Otherwise it could be something you are eating (high in iron) that you didn't before. Hopefully more people will post, because the iron is the only thing that has ever darkened my stools. Maybe someone has a better reason.


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi Alicia,I think it all depends on what you eat. I've even read on this BB a post on how what you eat affects the color of your bm. I don't think you need to worry about blood since you said the color isn't black. Mine have turned very dark after taking Pepto Bismol. Just keep an eye on it







and don't worry!!!







diamondgirl


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2000)

Hi alicia,I have been told by several doctors that the time to be concerned is when your stools look like tar black. I experience dark stools and it is usually associated with what I ate the day before. For example if I overdose on oreo cookies or avacado I will have darker than usual stools. If this was something to be concerned about you would know. Try to relax and not get caught up in the color of your stools you'll know if you're having a problem. Take Care.


----------

